

Mars One plans suicide mission to Red Planet for 2023 - parth16
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/07/24/is-mars-one-serious-about-suicide-mission-to-red-planet/?intcmp=features

======
LoganCale
That's not a suicide mission, it's a never-come-back-home-again mission.
They're not being sent there to die right away, they're being sent to live the
rest of their natural lives on Mars.

